# TV en corto



## cesar A. gutierez T. (Sep 1, 2006)

saludos amigos del foro soy un estudiante y me encuentro reparando un TV samsung modelo TDX1970 el cual quema el transistor de salida horizontal revice el condensador del colector y esta OK. mi deseo es aprender les agradesco la ayuda que me puedan prestar


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2008)

amigo cesar el yugo tambien si esta en corto te ocasiona la quema TSH , si el f/b esta bien prueba desconectando el yugo baja el screen al minimo y prende el tv siempre atento al punto luminoso para que no se te manche el TRC. 
aqui esta otra prueba que te puede ayudar si es que la falla esta en la fuente
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/prueba-fuente-conm.htm


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 14, 2008)

primero proba que la fuente este en valores aceptables. despues que el flyback no este consumiendo de mas,desconecta el yugo ,y proba los condensadores de sintonia del FB, tambien suele haber un electrolitico en la parte que brinda los pulsos al la base del TR Horiz, checa eso. Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2008)

Si es posible pon la tipica bombilla, para no fulminar transistores.

Debes buscar un punto entre el condensador de 160V y el transformador para añadir en serie la bombilla de unos 40W.
Si esta bien el circuito el TV intentara arrancar, si esta mal pues se enciende la bombilla pero no estropeas nada.

Si el transistor se funde de inmediato suele ser del transformador, deberias desoldarlo y medir resistencia entre los bobinados, en teoria deberia ser infinito. Para eso debes conocer la disposicion de los bobinados, si no lo sabes pasate por HR busca el equivalente y ha veces sale.


----------

